# Sunday Special - Two Times Ten



## luckytrim (Aug 5, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special - Two Times Ten[/FONT]
 
First Ten - Mash-ups
I describe two things, and you mash them together to create a  "Mash-up ...

1. A superhero who can breathe under water and control fish  and other
underwater life with his mind, along with a Broadway musical  that some
compare to the life of "Don Quixote".
Answer:  (Four Words)

2. A 1968 classic zombie movie starring Duane Jones and Judith  O'Dea, along
with a street mercenary turned potty-mouthed, sword-carrying  superhero from
a 2016 movie starring Ryan Reynolds.
Answer:  (Five words)

3. A hero that battles Ming the Merciless from the planet  Mongo, along with
a Canadian singer songwriter who sang the song "The Wreck of  the Edmund
Fitzgerald".
Answer:  (Three words)

4. A 1997 movie about a New York City policeman who gets  recruited by a
special agency that monitors aliens, along with a female  "Avenger" played by
Scarlett Johansson.
Answer:  (Four Words)

5. The cowl-wearing caped crusader of Gotham City, along with  a 1999
biographical movie about the life of comedian Andy Kaufman  starring Jim
Carrey.
Answer:  (Four Words)

6. A 1989 Vietnam War movie about U.S. soldiers who kidnap and  rape a young
Vietnamese girl, starring Michael J. Fox and Sean Penn, along  with Iron
Man's sidekick Colonel James Rhodes, played by Don  Cheadle.
Answer:  (Four words)

7. A 1973 American science fiction thriller about dead people  being recycled
and used for food, starring Charlton Heston, along with a  crime fighting
hero who owns a newspaper and drives around in the 'Black  Beauty' with his
sidekick, Kato.
Answer:  (Three words)

8. The person who voices Chris Griffin on the animated show  "Family Guy",
along with a superhero from a 2011 movie starring Ryan  Reynolds, about an
aviator who receives a ring that gives the wearer super powers  when it
touches a certain lamp.
Answer:  (Three Words)

9. A 1960s animated series about a space hero who fights  villains in outer
space with his teenaged sidekicks Jan and Jace and their  monkey Blip, along
with a devilish, flaming-skull-headed, chain-wielding biker  hero played by
Nicolas Cage in a 2007 movie.
Answer:  (Three words)

10. A 1989 movie about a male relative, played by John Candy,  who is asked
to babysit his two nieces and a nephew while their parents are  away, along
with a hero who gets frozen for 492 years and awakens in the  25th century.
Answer:  (Three words)

Second Ten - Broadway Songs
I name the Song, You name the Show...

11. 'You'll Never Walk Alone'
12. 'Oh What A Beautiful Morning'
13. 'Modern Major General'
14. What show is "Tomorrow" from?
15.  'Think of Me'
16.  'God, I Hope I Get It'.
17. "Tonight" 
18. 'Put On a Happy Face'
19. "Anything You Can Do (I can do Better)"
20. 'Hello Young Lovers

For some help, here are your choices...  careful, there are more than ten choices...
A Chorus Line 
Anastasia
[COLOR= ]Pirates  of [COLOR= ]Penzance[/COLOR]
Annie Get Your Gun
 [COLOR= ]Phantom of the Opera[/COLOR]
 [COLOR= ]Chicago[/COLOR]
The King and I
 [COLOR= ]Carousel[/COLOR]
West Side Story
[COLOR= ]Oklahoma[/COLOR][COLOR= ]  [/COLOR]
 [COLOR= ]Bye-Bye Birdie[/COLOR]
 [COLOR= ]Annie[/COLOR]
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Aquaman of La Mancha
2. Night of the Living Deadpool
3. Flash Gordon Lightfoot
4. Men in Black Widow
5. Batman On The Moon
6. Casualties of War Machine
7. Soylent Green Hornet
8. Seth Green Lantern
9. Space Ghost Rider
10. Uncle Buck Rogers 

11. Carousel
12. Oklahoma 
13. Pirates of Penzance 
14. Annie
15. Phantom of the Opera
16. A Chorus Line 
17. West Side Story
18. Bye-Bye Birdie
19. Annie Get Your Gun
20. The King and I

[/COLOR]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2018)

That was fun.18/20.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 8, 2018)

Very Well Played, Princess..... Which one's did you miss ?




And, Study Up !
Next Week's Special is about CANDY !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2018)

_Pirates of Penzance_ and _A Chorus Line_.


----------

